# Triple drop ******



## saskredneck

Here's a buck I have been watching for 2 years now and yesterday my buddy connected with him.


----------



## Mattuk

Well done to your friend, a nice looking buck.


----------



## bones44

Wow ! Awesome buck !!


----------



## youngdon

That's a nice buck for sure SRN... Good to see you back.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., Just awesome.


----------



## screamin6x6

Beautiful buck. Congrats to him.


----------



## saskredneck

Thanks guys. He is pretty excited. Grossed 190. 
Now im going to try and get my wife a nice one to cut her tag on. And maybe if I get time I'll be able to find one for myself.


----------



## Helmet_S

that is a beast of a deer. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## bar-d

saskredneck said:


> Here's a buck I have been watching for 2 years now and yesterday my buddy connected with him.


Beauty!


----------



## ebbs

It's so wild that the body size of those brutes makes their racks look smaller than they would on a deer from the southern states.


----------



## Axel

WoW!! That's an awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## wvcoyote

what a really great buck congrats.


----------



## showmeyote

Thats a brute


----------



## Laststep

That is one heck of a heavy buck. Man you are afriend to let your buddy take him.
Job well done on your friendspart.


----------



## saskredneck

He had it rough scored the other day and it grossed 190. We had the buck pinned in a little bush and he could only go two ways. We each had a 50% chance at him. This was his first big buck and he deserved it.


----------



## pantherarms99

Man what a buck!!


----------



## knapper

You are a real friend to let him take it!


----------



## ReidRH

saskredneck said:


> Here's a buck I have been watching for 2 years now and yesterday my buddy connected with him.


You Are A Friend Indeed! That is an Awesome Story! This is the Kind of Story We All Need to Tell Everyone About! Not all Hunters are Idiots Regardless of What the Media would have People to believe!

Awesome Buck Man I am Very Pleased Yall had this Opportunity to share this Hunt! Memories of a lifetime!


----------



## saskredneck

Thanks. We're both still smiling. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Great Deer You Guys really did good-Congrats to your Buddy-----sb


----------



## Predatorhunter

That is a beautiful buck what a big one. Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## 220swift

Congrats to you and your buddy. Great buck. Gotta love them drop tines.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

great lookin buck


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

He is an absolute monster well done!!!


----------



## Fitz

Wow that's a big'ol bruiser! Good job at findin him and lettin your buddy take him on top of that!


----------



## Antlerz22

Theres the proof that steroids are in the ground in Saskatchewan. I knew it!!

JK--LOL nice bruiser!!


----------

